# 43mm circ polarizer for the 22mm ES-M



## samkatz (Jul 15, 2013)

has anyone found one? It's a very odd size. can't seem to find a multicoated polarizer except the B&W at 92.00


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2013)

There's also the B+W single coated CPL for $55 (at B&H). I have the 43mm B+W Käsemann, it works very well (had it before getting the M + 22mm, since my Vixia HF M41 camcorder takes 43mm filters).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm using a hoya CPL and also have a Tiffen one (as aprt of a digiFX filter kit) Hoya was fairly cheap and works well. A lot less than B+W (who I ultimately had to go with for my ND64)


----------



## iMagic (Jul 15, 2013)

I have some old 52mm filters. Has anyone tried step up rings with the eos m?


----------

